

Emergence of Polymorphic Mating Strategies in Robot Colonies - rouma7
http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0093622

======
rouma7
"To our knowledge, our study is the first to demonstrate the emergence of
polymorphic evolutionarily stable strategies within a robot evolution
framework"

